# Just a design ,haven't actually made it



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment drawing.pdf

Just thought I would have a go at making a quick design before I went to bed. Hope you like it


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like a Real nice shape. Should be a good shooter


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

make one!


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try this one next. Thanks for the design!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for the comments, I don't really have enough time at the moment, I might try to make one on the holidays.


----------

